# Quick Tayda UV Printing Tip



## Danbieranowski (Jan 31, 2021)

If you want a UV printed enclosure, but don’t want to drill it out yourself or pay the custom drilling cost, Tayda will UV print onto the PedalPCB pre-drilled enclosures. You just have to find the right pre-drilled enclosure for your project. The orange one here is for the Son of Ben.

Here’s the link for the pre-drilled enclosures in case you don’t have it: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/enclosures/drilled-enclosures-for-pedalpcb.html


----------



## Barry (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## peccary (Jan 31, 2021)

Those look awesome. Are those their "glowing" colors? 

I am going to try etching here pretty soon - got myself some ferric chloride to give it a go. I'd rather play with dangerous chemicals than learn whatever software Tayda needs me to learn. lol


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 31, 2021)

peccary said:


> Those look awesome. Are those their "glowing" colors?
> 
> I am going to try etching here pretty soon - got myself some ferric chloride to give it a go. I'd rather play with dangerous chemicals than learn whatever software Tayda needs me to learn. lol


It’s Lawn Green and Matte Orange. They never have those glowing ones in stock it seems.

one thing I noticed is on the Lawn Green they added a white layer underneath the print. I’m wondering if that has something to do with the gloss coat. They did not add the white layer on the matte orange. Not really sure why.


----------



## Haigster (Feb 1, 2021)

They look great, too bad about that unnecessary layer of white ink. From what I understand from working as a graphic designer way back, you would need the white underlay for colors lighter than the green background color but not for black. Matte looks way more precise to me. Might try Tayda’s UV service, can’t be worse than their pcbs. ;-)


----------



## Grubb (Feb 4, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> It’s Lawn Green and Matte Orange. They never have those glowing ones in stock it seems


Not only do they never have them in stock, they also delete support tickets asking when they will have them in stock 😂


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 4, 2021)

Grubb said:


> Not only do they never have them in stock, they also delete support tickets asking when they will have them in stock 😂


They must get that a lot.


----------



## duffy_lane (Feb 4, 2021)

I was wondering if this was possible!
How did you specify that you wanted the *4-Knob Type 1* drill template for the SOB with paint and UV printing? Did you have to upload a separate drill template or something?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 4, 2021)

duffy_lane said:


> I was wondering if this was possible!
> How did you specify that you wanted the *4-Knob Type 1* drill template for the SOB with paint and UV printing? Did you have to upload a separate drill template or something?


It's much easier than that. When you place your order you specify that you want UV printing. 15 minutes after your order is placed, you go to a specific webpage (all outlined here: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/enclosures/enclosure-uv-printing-service.html) where you specify which SKU number you want to upload your artwork to. Each enclosure has a unique SKU, so you just pick the appropriate SKU for the 4-Knob Type 1 enclosure. 

For example, let's say I wanted Army Green, 4-Knob Type 1. I go to that page, and I can grab the SKU from here:


----------



## Barry (Feb 4, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> It's much easier than that. When you place your order you specify that you want UV printing. 15 minutes after your order is placed, you go to a specific webpage (all outlined here: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/hardware/enclosures/enclosure-uv-printing-service.html) where you specify which SKU number you want to upload your artwork to. Each enclosure has a unique SKU, so you just pick the appropriate SKU for the 4-Knob Type 1 enclosure.
> 
> For example, let's say I wanted Army Green, 4-Knob Type 1. I go to that page, and I can grab the SKU from here:
> View attachment 9543


Well ain't that the dogs dangleys


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> How much does the UV printing cost? I'm very into how I'm doing my enclosures now and the quality/durability to cost ratio is fantastic. I've never looked to see how much it is, and is it a flat rate  regardless of enclosure size?


Through Tayda it's $4 per enclosure, plus another $2 if you want embossing or gloss stuff. I think that's the same across the board for any enclosure.


----------



## Barry (Feb 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> That's not too bad, all things considered. I only do black as my laser printer isn't color but I started using the film free water slide decals and they are like screen printed on. I won't use anything else now. Here's one I just did that I'm about to drill and box up


Link to what you're using?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> That's not too bad, all things considered. I only do black as my laser printer isn't color but I started using the film free water slide decals and they are like screen printed on. I won't use anything else now. Here's one I just did that I'm about to drill and box up


That looks excellent. I can’t get my water slides anywhere near that pro looking.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> That's not too bad, all things considered. I only do black as my laser printer isn't color but I started using the film free water slide decals and they are like screen printed on. I won't use anything else now. Here's one I just did that I'm about to drill and box up


 Wow, didn't know those existed. Looks great.
But for myself, decided to go the UV print route after some trouble clear coating my decals (cracking, no real space to spray, etc.)


----------



## Barry (Feb 4, 2021)

I've had good luck with waterslides, but those look next level


----------



## Barry (Feb 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> It's a quick process that I have down to less than an hour start to finish. No clear coating either. If you guys are interested I did a tutorial on the madbean forum. I could post it hear. I learned from someone over there and it's fantastic. The fuzz master I recently posted here I used this method.


Please


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> It's a quick process that I have down to less than an hour start to finish. No clear coating either. If you guys are interested I did a tutorial on the madbean forum. I could post it hear. I learned from someone over there and it's fantastic. The fuzz master I recently posted here I used this method.


Yes please!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> post is now up, hope you guys find it useful!


Thanks!


----------



## Haigster (Feb 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> post is now up, hope you guys find it useful!


thanks for sharing. I find the clear-coating and cutting the holes a pain in the ass and your method looks sharp.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 5, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> post is now up, hope you guys find it useful!


Thanks, definitely interested, as I was eyeing doing some Gorva enclosure later in the year


----------



## duffy_lane (Feb 11, 2021)

any tips on spacing of control labels? (knob labels for: level, drive, bass, treble, etc)
Also, do you just overlay the drill template from PedalPCB build docs onto Taydas illustrator enclosure templates to get a feel for layout while designing the graphic?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 11, 2021)

duffy_lane said:


> any tips on spacing of control labels? (knob labels for: level, drive, bass, treble, etc)


I use this, great tool for doing a mock-up in your design software. I always try to give it a bit of room to account for a couple of mm of tolerance


duffy_lane said:


> Also, do you just overlay the drill template from PedalPCB build docs onto Taydas illustrator enclosure templates to get a feel for layout while designing the graphic?


That's what I do in illustrator, if you center it right, it gives you a perfect template to work from. I did it with the already drilled enclosure and fit was great. I also used that method to measure for their custom drill service.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 11, 2021)

duffy_lane said:


> any tips on spacing of control labels? (knob labels for: level, drive, bass, treble, etc)
> Also, do you just overlay the drill template from PedalPCB build docs onto Taydas illustrator enclosure templates to get a feel for layout while designing the graphic?



I think I'm going to make a Youtube video that walks through the process I've used. I think that'll make it easier. But the short answer is yes, this exactly. I pull in the drill template and center it. Then I create 16mm circles for all knob spacing since those are roughly the largest knobs that will look "good" with pedalPCB spacing if it uses more than 2 knobs. I do 18mm for footswitches. 10mm for LED bezels. etc. Then I add the text and space it all out and that's how I do it. Then I convert the text to curves and export to 300dpi PDF.


----------



## finebyfine (Feb 18, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I think I'm going to make a Youtube video that walks through the process I've used. I think that'll make it easier. But the short answer is yes, this exactly. I pull in the drill template and center it. Then I create 16mm circles for all knob spacing since those are roughly the largest knobs that will look "good" with pedalPCB spacing if it uses more than 2 knobs. I do 18mm for footswitches. 10mm for LED bezels. etc. Then I add the text and space it all out and that's how I do it. Then I convert the text to curves and export to 300dpi PDF.



I'd definitely appreciate this. I'm a professional designer but I can't exactly figure out if my designs will come out right.

When you say that you center the drill template file - do you center it on an artboard the size listed on the UV printing page (ie, 125b 62 x 117mm) both vertically and horizontally such that some of the border of the front is cut off of the art board?

screenshot attached showing what I'm hoping is correct:


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 18, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> I'd definitely appreciate this. I'm a professional designer but I can't exactly figure out if my designs will come out right.
> 
> When you say that you center the drill template file - do you center it on an artboard the size listed on the UV printing page (ie, 125b 62 x 117mm) both vertically and horizontally such that some of the border of the front is cut off of the art board?
> 
> screenshot attached showing what I'm hoping is correct:


I actually select the middle of that screenshot (basically the rectangle that represents the top of the pedal), along with the drill holes etc, and I group them. Then I copy the group and paste it onto the Tayda 125B template (so, yes it is their artboard size). I then center it exactly, so there's a slight overhang on all 4 sides. I then go into my group and scroll to the bottom and click on the curve that represents that outer border and I just drag the edges in to snap to the edge of the artboard. You have to do this at the actual outer edge curve itself and not the group or it'll adjust the size of the entire group. I just do this to line the actual edge up.

Let me know if that makes sense. Like I said, I'll try to throw together a quick cheat-sheet video of how I get through this.


----------



## finebyfine (Feb 18, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I actually select the middle of that screenshot (basically the rectangle that represents the top of the pedal), along with the drill holes etc, and I group them. Then I copy the group and paste it onto the Tayda 125B template (so, yes it is their artboard size). I then center it exactly, so there's a slight overhang on all 4 sides. I then go into my group and scroll to the bottom and click on the curve that represents that outer border and I just drag the edges in to snap to the edge of the artboard. You have to do this at the actual outer edge curve itself and not the group or it'll adjust the size of the entire group. I just do this to line the actual edge up.
> 
> Let me know if that makes sense. Like I said, I'll try to throw together a quick cheat-sheet video of how I get through this.


Makes perfect sense, thank you! Time to place a test order and knock on wood. I've got half a dozen pedals to box up and ever since I saw how cheap tayda's printing is I've been holding off so I can do it for all of them lol


----------

